# Have any of you seenthis motor??



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

apparently GE makes an 11 inch motor with interpoles!!!
LOOK:

http://pioneerconversions.com/catal...id=83&osCsid=6db3dbf447115bc7d15c7e852d29e275

Anyone know about this?


----------



## hostage (Aug 2, 2007)

I've seen this motor "up close and personal" (even had one apart not too long ago...). It is a very good motor to use for an EV project, and I know people that are currently using them. You might want to check with Dennis Berube and see if this was the starting point for his motors. I believe this motor has a steel banded armature as well - something you seldom see anymore. GE made/makes good motors!

George



Georgia Tech said:


> apparently GE makes an 11 inch motor with interpoles!!!
> LOOK:
> 
> http://pioneerconversions.com/catal...id=83&osCsid=6db3dbf447115bc7d15c7e852d29e275
> ...


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

hostage said:


> I've seen this motor "up close and personal" (even had one apart not too long ago...). It is a very good motor to use for an EV project, and I know people that are currently using them. You might want to check with Dennis Berube and see if this was the starting point for his motors. I believe this motor has a steel banded armature as well - something you seldom see anymore. GE made/makes good motors!
> 
> George


hostage, was my theory correct in that it DOES have interpoles?

What was the insides like? What was the comm bar count?
Was the armeture size and Diameter the same as a generic 11" motor? or was its size reduced due to the interpoles?

Man!! I might want to get this motor!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Georgia Tech said:


> apparently GE makes an 11 inch motor with interpoles!!!
> LOOK:
> 
> http://pioneerconversions.com/catal...id=83&osCsid=6db3dbf447115bc7d15c7e852d29e275
> ...


Sure it's not a compound motor? looks like it might be. Looks like it has interpoles. Love the GE motors. I am running a 9" but no interpoles. I have a couple Kostov motors for that. Putting one in our Buggy. 

Pete


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

dang good price....savings of 1300$ from a warp11HV...with similar specs...


----------



## hostage (Aug 2, 2007)

Georgia Tech,

Yes, the one I looked at DID have inter-poles. Sorry I don't recall the bar count or armature diameter, or field/inter-pole turns. I'm sure Rich or John at Pioneer Conversions could give you more specs on it - they have a manual for it. Here is what I have from the nameplate:

Model No. 5BT2366C22
H.P. 15.89
WDG Series
V 68.1 A 214
RPM 1822
1 hour 140C CL F

It appears it is a darn good motor for the money (NOS)! The Class F insulation is the way things were done when this motor was made and may be sufficient for your needs - especially if you force air cool it...

George



Georgia Tech said:


> hostage, was my theory correct in that it DOES have interpoles?
> 
> What was the insides like? What was the comm bar count?
> Was the armeture size and Diameter the same as a generic 11" motor? or was its size reduced due to the interpoles?
> ...


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I am wandering If this motor is built like Most GE 11" motors in that they have the same diameter , com bar count and Wire thickness. Most GE 11's ae built like TANKS!! Being that this has interpoles I am wondering if they had to compromise on the Armature size. 
Now if any of you looked inside the GE 13 inch motor It has lots of room for adding interpoles.. Which I have thought about adding as a project. But if this motor has the same "Active material" as the norman GE 11 then MAN you that would be one HECK of a motor!!


----------



## umurali2000 (May 3, 2010)

I haven't seen this motor but interesting.. thanks for sharing.


----------

